# Mushrooms



## Jill (Feb 24, 2004)

How does eberyone here clean fresh mushrooms? I saw on a cooking show to just wipe them off with a paper towel, and that you shouldnt rinse them under water.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 24, 2004)

I always rinse the dirt off.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 24, 2004)

The "proper" way is to not wash them like you saw.  But to peel the first layer of "skin" off of the mushroom.  Once you try and peel it, you will know what im talking about 

You dont wash them because they loose flavor that way.


----------



## Vieope (Feb 24, 2004)

_ Anybody said something about magic mushrooms ?  _


----------



## PreMier (Feb 24, 2004)

She isnt talking about cyclocybin(sp)...  Most people dont take those, especially women.  They cant handle them.


----------



## Vieope (Feb 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> She isnt talking about cyclocybin(sp)...



_ Yeah I know  _


----------



## Vieope (Feb 24, 2004)

_ Hey, snake eater , have you tried this special mushrooms ? I got curious while reading an article at a scientific magazine last week._


----------



## PreMier (Feb 24, 2004)

What mushroom, psychadelic mushrooms?


----------



## Vieope (Feb 24, 2004)

_ Yes  You sent an PM and cancelled ? _


----------



## PreMier (Feb 24, 2004)

I was going to send a PM regarding the issue, but decided to post here instead.

Yes I have tried them.  About 5-6 times.  The last time I did them, I had a "Bad Trip" so I dont plan on doing them ever again.

What did you want to know about them?


----------



## Vieope (Feb 24, 2004)

_ I was just curious ..  
Hold that thought I will start a thread about rec. drugs or why don´t you start that? 
I never did any rec. drugs so I am a little bit curious._


----------



## PreMier (Feb 24, 2004)

I live in an are where recreational drugs were easier to get than beer...  That is why me and my friends tried them.  There is no point to them.  I am not proud for using them, and will not use them again.  Except for maybe smoking pot once in a blue moon.  Drugs are harmful, and I am sorry to say because they affected me in a negative way.  Drugs have NO positives and should be avoided.  This is why I was going to PM you... I dont want people to judge me for things I have done in my past.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 25, 2004)

Back to the topic on hand, I wash fresh mushrooms with water.  I run them under the faucet and rub the dirt off very gently.  They still taste great.    When I buy already-sliced mushrooms, I throw them in a strainer and run them under cold water.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 25, 2004)

I love shroomssssssssssssssssssss, but not the bad kind.  hehe


----------



## Spency234 (Feb 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _ I was just curious ..
> Hold that thought I will start a thread about rec. drugs or why don´t you start that?
> I never did any rec. drugs so I am a little bit curious._




If you have never done them then you probably never should!  As PreMier said, they have no positives, and even though you may have a good time on them once or twice, you will eventually have a bad trip.  And that can be just scary!!


----------



## Vieope (Feb 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Spency234 *_
> If you have never done them then you probably never should!  As PreMier said, they have no positives, and even though you may have a good time on them once or twice, you will eventually have a bad trip.  And that can be just scary!!


_Thanks for the information  

What exactly happens during a bad trip ? 

And yes, I like "good" mushrooms.  I think I just tasted one type of it. 

_


----------



## derekisdman (Feb 25, 2004)

I learn everything I know about drugs from movies, to see a bad trip check out "Easy Rider"


----------



## Spitfire (Feb 25, 2004)

Your shouldn't run shrooms unger water because they are like spounges (sp) they will soak up the water and no other flavors. I personally hate water logged shrooms
they make "mushroom brushes" to just brush off the dirt, and MABEY rinse it off for a second thats all 
But theres not much more i like than a grilled portabello 
ok mabey prime rib


----------



## Vieope (Feb 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by derekisdman *_
> I learn everything I know about drugs from movies, to see a bad trip check out "Easy Rider"



_ That is the problem  I was "educated" about anabolics on the media too. Do you know what I mean ? 
Now I have a diffrent view on the subject. I thought that maybe be I would change my views in other realms too. 
My whole educaton on drugs pretty much came from Trainspotting.  _


----------



## Spitfire (Feb 25, 2004)

and you wont have a bad tripp unless someone you knows dies or something like that, you really cant OD on shrooms youll just throw it all up. not that thats a good trip, but im just saying


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 25, 2004)

we have 2 threads in one here.   

anyway, i also have a mushroom brush and it works well to get 'em clean without having them soak up tons of water. 

(but i still do a quick rinse after the brush)


----------



## Jill (Feb 25, 2004)

Thanks all! Funny how a thread can go off topic gentleman! I usually just rinse mine for a few seconds, then dry with a paper towel. 

Ive never seen already sliced mushrooms, unless in a can?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Ive never seen already sliced mushrooms, unless in a can?



You haven't see pre-sliced mushrooms?    They are available in the produce section of every grocery store I shop in....right next to the unsliced mushrooms.


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 25, 2004)

they sell them fresh - "pre washed" and "pre sliced".  (but i still clean them anyway.)


----------



## plouffe (Feb 25, 2004)

Thread 1. ) Mushrooms are like eating nothing.. Aren't they like 0 cals?

Thread 2. ) Shrrooms are alright, kinda freaky when your by yourself.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 25, 2004)

Reminds me of my wilder days when we diced up some magic shrooms and put them in salsa we were eating in our favorite bar.  Next thing we knew it became the community salsa after everyone found out even a couple bartenders had some.  I'd say there were about 15 of us on the same wavelength.  Everyone was on the verge of tripping yet not out of their minds we were all laughing at the drunks and the people trying to run game on chicks and all of the other funny shit that goes on in bars/clubs.

Best drug scene:  Young Guns peyote "We're in the spirit world."


----------



## cappo5150 (Feb 25, 2004)

Magic mushrooms taste like sh*t. Usually have to eat them with something else to cover up the dog crap taste.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> The "proper" way is to not wash them like you saw.  But to peel the first layer of "skin" off of the mushroom.  Once you try and peel it, you will know what im talking about
> 
> You dont wash them because they loose flavor that way.



PEEL THEM!  That gets the first layer of skin of, and all the dirt.  I used to be a gourmet chef


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Spitfire *_
> and you wont have a bad tripp unless someone you knows dies or something like that, you really cant OD on shrooms youll just throw it all up. not that thats a good trip, but im just saying



Cough*Bullshit*cough*

No one died.  The mood just wasnt right on my last trip.  About OD... Yea, you cant, but you can trip VERY hard, and could possibly cause harm to yourself.  The halucination is caused by internal bleeding in the brain stem.  The pressure on the brain causes you to hallucinate.  Not to mention it is a poison.  

Vieope-- If you want to experiment, just do it at home with a friend or two.  Get some good music, like Bob Marley or Led Zepplin, or any Regae.  Take them with a bit of food, and just relax.  A trip normally lasts around 6-8hrs.  Whatever you do, dont mix the three B's, you wil get sick.  The three B's are: Beer, Bud, Boomers(shrooms).


----------



## maniclion (Feb 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by plouffe *_
> Thread 1. ) Mushrooms are like eating nothing.. Aren't they like 0 cals?
> 
> Thread 2. ) Shrrooms are alright, kinda freaky when your by yourself.



Thread 3. ) "Then I pulled out my mushroom tip, the girl made me go drip, drip, drip, I didn't know she had the GI Joe kung-fu grip.  And I went Uhhhh the girl caress me down, uhhhh that's that lovin' sound...."


----------

